# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Pieczenie, zimne stopy i dłognie, ból mięśni i barków

## mariomario

Witam serdecznie,

na wstępie opiszę swoje obecne dolegliwości. Mianowicie ostatnio nasiliły się (z powrotem) bóle nóg i rąk. Są to bóle wędrukujące, zwłaszcza w rękach. Czasem bolą mnie barki, pod pachami, aż po całych rękach do dłoni, nie wiem czy to mięśnie, czy kości, czy stawy. W nogach głównie jest skupiony od kolan po stopy. Ból jest taki przeszywający, jest w nim poczucie gorąca i jakby ucisku. Czasami mam też uczucie ciepła od brzucha po klatkę. Czasami bywa mi chłodno, nawet jak innym w pracy jest ciepło, zwłaszcza w nogi. Czasami w nocy budzę się z odrętwieniem ręki i muszę sobie rozmasować (no, ale to można tłumaczyć że źle spałem). Czuję ciągle efekt zmęczenia, nawet jak długo spałem, ciężką koncentrację wzroku. Miewam też często  bóle głowy , czasem są uciskowe (tył głowy), a czasem pulsujące (skronie, boki, czubek). Oprócz tego odbija mi się często po jakimkolwiek jedzeniu, mam wzdęcia, co aż dziwi moich współpracowników, że zjem kanapkę i mi się odbija albo czkawka mnie łapie. Czasem mam uderzenia gorąca, czasem jestem blady, a czasem czerwony i piecze mnie twarz. Miewam też świąd skóry. Czasem po wysiłku drętwiały mi palce, tzn. chcąc chwycić coś, np. klamkę, palce mi sztywniały.

Wracając jeszcze do dolegliwości sprzed kilku lat (ok.8-9 lat), to czasem odczuwałem uciski na klatce piersiowej i silne kłucia. Potem doszły  bóle głowy  i takie palenie "pod czaszką". Zwalałem to na naukę i stres, wówczas kardiolog nic nie stwierdził. Po ok. 4 latach znów zaczęły się pulsowania głowy z tyłu i kłucia, a także silny ból rąk, w łokciach, barkach i nadgarstkach (czułem jakby miało je rozsadzić). Potem znów na pewien czas minęło. 

Dodam, że chodziłem regularnie na basen, czasem z przerwami.

Nigdy nie chodziłem do lekarza, a przełomowy moment nadszedł ok. rok temu. Pewnego dnia napadło mnie takie nagłe osłabienie i uczucie mdłości, zawroty i silny  ból głowy . Utrzymywało się tak kilka dni. Potem miałem wędrujące bóle kości, narządów w jamie brzusznej, pleców itp. Zdecydowałem się pójść do lekarza/y. Zrobiłem morfologię na własną rękę, ale nic nie było. Potem lekarz zlecił mi morfologię dokładniejszą i znów nic, więc poszedłem do laryngologa, że może zatoki, ale w porządku. Potem wizyta u 2 neurologów - nic. Potem  alergolog , wyszły mi jakieś alergie. Potem endokrynolog i w badaniu TSH wyszła nadczynność, ale po zbadaniu konkretnych hormonów i USG - wszystko ok. Poza tym pół roku temu robiłem psychotechnikę do pracy i znów spotkałem się z neurologiem, laryngologiem, okulistą i psychologiem, wszystko ok.

Badania, które przeprowadziłem - morfologia ogólna - ok, wirusy/enzymy wątroby - ok, badanie EEG głowy- ok, prześwietlenie kręgosłupa szyjnego - wyszło lekkie zachwianie naturalnej lordozy, potasy, żelaza, witaminy - ok, oddawałem 2 krotnie mocz, kał, badałem się na boleriozę, pasożyty, choroby weneryczne, grzyby - ok. Wyszła z tego niezła książka, ale nic. Po braniu leków na alergię tez nic nie ustawało.

Jeżeli macie jakieś pomysły to proszę o pomoc. Ból powinien być alarmem, a wmawianie nerwic i alergii jest tylko "odczepnym" dla lekarza.

Piszę w kardiologii, bo może powyższe objawy mają źródło w układzie krwionośnym, może komplikacjami z pikawką.Jeśli chodzi o ciśnienie to mam w normie, w mojej rodzinie są ciśnieniowcy, więc zawsze sobie sprawdzałem przy okazji.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fatymid

W medycynie, jeśli nie wiadomo o co chodzi to albo coś z mózgiem albo choroba genetyczna. To drugie nie do zdiagnozowania, bo założę się, że 80% lekarzy nie ma pojęcia o rzadkich chorobach genetycznych (i nie można ich za to winić). Może warto spróbować MRI lub CT mimo pozytywnego wyniku EEG? I na pewno stała opieka kardiologia. Przy tak licznych objawach nie sposób jednoznacznie nakierować pacjenta do odpowiedniego specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zrób wymaz z gardła i nosa oraz badania na pozostałe choroby przenoszone przez kleszcze. Pozdrawiam

----------

